# Aggiornamento sistema con tempi infiniti

## saverik

ciao a tutti,

ho installato ex novo il mio sistema da qualche mese.

Ho compilato tutto e non ho usato nessun pacchetto precompilato.

Come succede normalmente ,aggiungo qualche nuovo programma di cui abbisogno.

Quindi aggiungo nuove Use e riemergo tutto il sistema per aggiornarlo.

Soltanto che ogni volta che riaggiorno,avendo compilato tutti i software tra cui Libreoffice,il tutto impiega una giornata a causa di Libreoffice  e qualche altro dinosauro.

la domanda che pongo e' questa:

1-Come posso fare in modo da rendere il tutto meno eterno?

2-quali opzioni usare per aggiornare il sistema ma evitare di aggiornare proprio tutto?

Allego il codice che uso per l'uopo:

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world
```

grazie

----------

## loxdegio

L'eternità di installazione può essere dovuta a tante cose, ma siccome non usi nessun precompilato penso che siano pacchetti come chromium/firefox/thunderbird/libreoffice/Qt a rendere eterno il tuo aggiornamento. Lo so che usiamo gentoo, ma secondo me per certi pacchetti, soprattutto se non si ha una macchina con componenti top gamma, ci si può anche "abbassare" a installarli precompilati (per esperienza personale so che non hanno tutto questo calo di prestazioni, perché un po' di ottimizzazioni, anche se generiche, sono comunque attive).

Poi sono idee mie. Io ho gentoo su 2 computer, uno è un netbook, e ho risolto così. Perché 48 ore per la compilazione del solo libreoffice mi sembravano eccessive, e soprattutto le ho avute una volta, ma non credo si ripeterà più la cosa.

L'unica via credo sia quella, se ci forniscono degli strumenti per risparmiare tempo perché non usarli?

----------

## Onip

le compilazioni dei "mastodonti" sono lunghe e non ci si può fare niente. puoi adottare accorgimenti per migliorare la situazione.

 usare precompilati (i *-bin che trovi in portage)

 compilare in ram, se ne hai a sufficienza

 usare una macchina "muletto" per costruire dei binari personalizzati ed installarli poi su quella "ufficiale"

qualunque cosa tu scelga forume documentazione sono pieni di risorse a riguardo.

----------

## saverik

grazie...

sto pensando seriamente ad un muletto per i dinosauri!

Avevo optato per i binari , ma quando aggiorno mi riconpila pure quelli..

sto cercando un modo per aggiornare tuttto tranne "alcuni dinosauri."..

----------

## Onip

 *saverik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avevo optato per i binari , ma quando aggiorno mi riconpila pure quelli..

 

sempre sempre? mi sembra strano che ogni volta ci sia un aggiornamento. che procedura segui di preciso?

----------

## djinnZ

a naso... non è che invece di -G usi l'opzione -g?

----------

